# Viper figures....



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Viper knucklegraggers update 1/25/11*

Cooming soon, this is the first of 4-6 different figures...


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Looking good. I'm interested.


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 29, 2000)

Me too, I am planning on doing at least one more with the gear down.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's cool and nicely detailed. I look forward to seeing the rest of the set.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

#2!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Those simply look like 1/32 scale navy deckhands.

What have you done to accurize them for the BSG deckhands?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Is this what the deckhand costume is supposed to look like on BSG? Looks pretty similar.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Todd P. said:


> Is this what the deckhand costume is supposed to look like on BSG? Looks pretty similar.


That is correct, that is an original costume. The little blue Tag is the COA tag.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> Those simply look like 1/32 scale navy deckhands.
> 
> What have you done to accurize them for the BSG deckhands?



You must have really good eyes to be able to make those observations from the photos posted...

These are all new pieces, sculpted from tons of BSG stills. Faithful costume reproductions....

THanks for the input! :wave:


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Todd P. said:


> Is this what the deckhand costume is supposed to look like on BSG? Looks pretty similar.


You are correct Todd, that is the deckhand costume. This was one of MANY photos used as reference.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

chasd25 said:


> You must have really good eyes to be able to make those observations from the photos posted...
> 
> These are all new pieces, sculpted from tons of BSG stills. Faithful costume reproductions....
> 
> THanks for the input! :wave:


Perhaps some WIP shots would help.:wave:


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

I think they're a great idea and I would be interested in some of them.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Patterns done, molding started. First 2-3 should be ready in about 2 weeks.


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

That's too much. Really cool though. I'm glad to see I'm bnt the only one that goes over the top for this stuff. Nice, nice job.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

What news on these figures?

How about some pics of some painted.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

They're in clay and silicone at the moment


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

I know these have been slow in coming, but working 50 plus hours a week with a long commute, doesn't leave a lot of extra time for stuff like this....anyhow... 

I'm Now Taking orders for the first 2 of the figures. These are pressure cast in white resin. 

See links below to see which ones. The last pic link has a pilot figure from the viper thrown in for size comparison, the pic is not the best quality, I just snapped it real quick with my phone before boxing up one of the sets..mainly for size comparison 

$20 shipped in the USA for both of them, or $9 plus $2 shipping for 1 of them. International contact me for details. Paypal only. 

PM if interested 

http://www.boomspeed.com/chasd25/viper1.JPG 

http://www.boomspeed.com/chasd25/crew1.JPG 

http://www.boomspeed.com/chasd25/IMG_20100909_091021.JPG


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Well, the first two sold pretty well, I finally got around to molding up the 2nd set of two. Here's the next two. First two pics are of the same figure. 

2nd two pics are of the 2nd pic, the last one showing it with the 2 figs already available. Pricing same as before $20 shipped in the USA. If you don't have the other two, and want all 4, $36 shipped in the USA.

There's a 5th and final fig, I'll try and get to soon


----------

